# Antipicpatiion & Realization ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Anticipation - did all my homework !!!!!!the new pup - can not wait 2 get it home - realization - they R individuals !!!!!! Realization ? just advice on the forum - Vn wrong so many times !


----------

